# My Living Room Needs Color! :)



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Yours is an easy fix. 
Pillows would add a good splash of colour. Like lime green or powder blue. The candle on the table already pops.
You could add a vase or some other object in the same colour to the mantle.
It wouldn't hurt to lighten the shade of carpet, especially with a baby. Darker shades show every tiniest piece of lint


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 18, 2012)

First off, you have a lovely home. Maybe, you could change the color of the curtains and throw pillows. You could also put a vase somewhere with flowers bursting with varied colors in it.


----------



## Golf4Life (Aug 24, 2012)

*Update of my living room.*

Here is a picture of things I am trying. The panels are obviously the wrong size (length) but I liked the color with the pillows and will order longer lengths if color works out. Thoughts? What else should I add?


----------



## Cortez8100 (Aug 28, 2012)

Innovative and unique styles added new life into your home.Colors also play an important role in this regard.My interior home decoration is now taking new shape.Lot of things now included in interior home designing just like modern and stylish furniture collections.Mostly added light red and orange colors there.
I will be next time post its photo here.This will be helpful for you taking nice ideas from there.


----------



## Rotana (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi,
Your livingroom furniture are in dark colors so, u have to have light colors in walls.
Some interior designers recommend having a lighter colored floor and ceiling and darker walls in smaller spaces. This give the illusion of increased space.
but kindly note u have dark furniture as in the photo


----------



## bballallan (May 6, 2012)

I think golden textured walls would looks fabulous.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

your upgrades already make a fabulous difference. i would try a brightly colored rug under the table


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

Do you need to have any curtains at all? Will the blinds be enought to block out the light? I find the curtains to be really distracting and attention-grabbing, when they should probably just melt into the decor of the room. If you need to have the curtains, I would try something even lighter, a very light tan or light olive green to match the olive in the pillows and candle.

You have an interesting mix of modern and traditional elements in your home. Perhaps the curtains could have a modern, funky pattern with olive, white, tan colours?

Kevin
www.home-additions-startup-guide.com


----------

